# How to convert Mobi book into Kindle



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

I finally downloaded Mobi pocket, followed by a book that is in PDF format.  However, I can't figure out how to get this book onto my Kindle.  Their customer support answers were as clear as mud!  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

luvkin said:


> I finally downloaded Mobi pocket, followed by a book that is in PDF format. However, I can't figure out how to get this book onto my Kindle. Their customer support answers were as clear as mud! Any help would be greatly appreciated.


The easiest way is to email it to _your_kindle_Name_@kindle.com or _your_kindle_Name_@free.kindle.com. When you send to the kindle.com address you will be charged a small fee for delivery. If you send to the free.kindle.com address, you will not be charged a fee--it will send you an email telling you that you have documents waiting, with a link to the file so that you can manually transfer to your Kindle from your computer, or you can connect via wi-fi on your Kindle and download it that way. If you do this and put the word "convert" in the subject line of the email, it will convert it to the Kindle format. If you don't put "convert" in the subject line, it will leave it in PDF format. The email that you send from has to be added to the list of allowed emails on your account at amazon.com.

I know...clear as mud, right? Hopefully someone will come along to explain it better than I can.

Shari


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

IF you have a book, without copy protection (DRM) that you want on your Kindle you have several options.

If it is already in .mobi or .prc format, just connect the Kindle via the USB and drag and drop the file from your computer into the documents folder on the Kindle.

If it's in another format, it needs to be converted.

Amazon will convert it for you:  you send it to your kindle address, either @kindle.com or @free.kindle.com.  The address without the word 'free' will cause Amazon to send it directly to your Kindle and you may incur a small charge.  The free address causes Amazon to send it via a link back to your computer.  It may also be sent directly to your Kindle if you connect via WiFi.

As mentioned, if it is a PDF, you need to put the word 'convert' into the subject so they know to convert it since the kindle, technically, can display PDF files natively.

You can also do it yourself using any of a number of free conversion programs.  Calibre, and MobiPocket creator are both popular here.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just in case this is an option that has slipped through the cracks: you can view PDF's directly on your Kindle. Just copy the file to the "documents" folder on your Kindle after connecting it to your PC via the USB cable.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all your help.  I will try out your suggestions.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Just in case this is an option that has slipped through the cracks: you can view PDF's directly on your Kindle. Just copy the file to the "documents" folder on your Kindle after connecting it to your PC via the USB cable.


True -- but since it takes what's normally on something like a 12" diagonal and puts it on a screen with a 6" diagonal. . . .one might find the print too small to read comfortably. There are pan and zoom capabilities which help, but it's not going to be the same as seeing it 'life' size, as it were.


----------

